# Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter: Bombastischer Trailer veröffentlicht



## SimonHoffmann99 (29. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter: Bombastischer Trailer veröffentlicht* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Jurassic World: Ein neues Zeitalter: Bombastischer Trailer veröffentlicht*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## HeavyM (30. April 2022)

Hmm mir irgendwie wie zu viel. Ne Insel Dinosaurier drauf und los geht's so war es gut brauch jetzt kein weltenapocalypsenkrieg gegen dinos. Gerade das inselfeeling hat die gesamte Reihe ausgemacht. Da haut mich nicht mal die Starbesetzung um weil ichs einfach nicht mag.


----------



## Frullo (30. April 2022)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Hmm mir irgendwie wie zu viel. Ne Insel Dinosaurier drauf und los geht's so war es gut brauch jetzt kein weltenapocalypsenkrieg gegen dinos. Gerade das inselfeeling hat die gesamte Reihe ausgemacht. Da haut mich nicht mal die Starbesetzung um weil ichs einfach nicht mag.



Bei mir ist es das genaue Gegenteil: Das Insel-Feeling war für mich nach den ersten drei Teilen ausgelutscht, wodurch mich von den neuen Teilen bisher kein einziger ins Kino locken konnte. Hier hingegen wird die Was-Wäre-Wenn-Frage neu gestellt. Der Film ist daher für mich definitiv zum Kino-Kandidat geworden.


----------



## ImperatorBob (30. April 2022)

Was Kritiker sagen ist, ist für den Erfolg von einem Film irgendwie immer irrelevant. Die Filme sind im Kern nicht "gut", aber sie es gibt nicht viele mit dem Thema Dinosaurier, sie sind unterhaltsam und das reicht den meisten denke ich.
Ich werde mir den neuen Teil auch irgendwann anschauen, wenn es ihn auf Netflix oder Prime gibt.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. April 2022)

wird wohl mein 2. Kino-Film dieses Jahr (der erste war Tierwesen 3)

neben dem Film freu ich mich aber auch sehr auf das (hoffentlich wie bei Fallen Kingdom wieder gratis) Update für JWE2 mit den ganzen neuen Sauriern und andere Urzeitviecher (*Dimetrodon*, *Lystrosaurus*) aus dem Film, sind ja einige
*Quetzalcoatlus* (Flugsaurier)
*Therizinosaurus
Pyroraptor
Atrociraptor
Oviraptor*

und auf die Film-Skins bereits enthaltener Tiere, allen voran dem *Giganotosaurus*, aber auch von *Iguanodon* und *Dreadnougthus *
(und der *Allosaurus*-Skin könnte auch upgedatet werden, vom nicht ganz ausgewachsenen Skin aus Fallen Kingdom zum ausgewachsenen, der schon in Battle of Big Rock am Start war, aber auch wieder bei Dominion, welcher doch noch ne Ecke bedrohlicher ist)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (1. Mai 2022)

Ich bin sehr zwiegespalten was den Film angeht.
Einerseits würde ich gerne die gesamte alte Truppe wiedersehen, andererseits ist das Thema inzwischen für mich völlig bescheuert.
Während man schon immer ein wenig den Verstand ausschalten mußte, war das noch im Rahmen - eine Insel voll mit Dinos, von ein paar halbseidenen Wissenschaftlern und gierigen Managern erschaffen, das alles in einem "realen" Umfeld gut und schön - und als Jugendlicher beim ersten Film war man einfach von den  grandiosen Bildern hin und weg.
Aber das die Dinos unsere Welt bevölkern und "überrennen" und die Menschheit bedroht ist, ist einfach sowas von an der Realität vorbei, daß passt auf keine Dinohaut mehr.
Die Menschheit würde die Tierchen in der Realität so schnell ausrotten, da käme die komplette Abdecker-Innung  gar nicht hinterher.
Ein einfacher Elefantentöter mit .577er Munition würde so einen Allosaurus Austrittslöcher verpassen, die so groß sind wie Autoreifen...


----------

